# pheasant on wma's



## 801hunter (Feb 27, 2011)

So I am debating with myself right now and would love your opinion.

Is it worth going out this year solo.. I am going to try and convince a buddy or two to come out and walk around with me but we will see. I have NO dog and wondering if walking around solo is it worth it or pointless.

5/6 years ago I went to college on a scholarship to south dakota where I got addicted to pheasant hunting. There were 3 of us who would go and the dog we took out was only 6 months old. Yet the hunts where amazing and sadly I wish I could go back.

When I moved back I asked some fellas on here about pheasant hunting and basically was told not to waste me time. 

IS IT WORTH IT THIS YEAR??????????????


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Only you yourself can decide if it's worth it. For me, yes it's worth it. Beats the heck out of sitting on the couch thinking "I should have went for a walk in the field today".


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

You're not going to shoot any pheasants from your couch!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Agreed. I wish I had many Saturdays back that we're spent watching or going to the " must see" college football game. This Saturday my boots are getting dirty. Sunday as well.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I used to walk pheasants up without a dog and shoot em with my bow when I was a kid. But, that was back when there were pheasants to walk up... I hunted all day, wore three dogs out and killed the last pheasant in this state in 1993. 

If you go, hunt the WMA's They will be teaming with dumb pen-raised birds.


----------



## COWAN (Oct 7, 2012)

Wow! I just watched 4 DWR trucks release 20 pheasants. Thats right 20 birds on a huge wma. Breath taking! And yes Im going to kill them in the morning.


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

COWAN said:


> Wow! I just watched 4 DWR trucks release 20 pheasants. Thats right 20 birds on a huge wma. Breath taking! And yes Im going to kill them in the morning.


Sshhhhh!!!!


----------

